# City/gravity Water Connection



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

I need some advice. I usually keep a brass (male) quick connect on the city water connection for easy drip free connection while camping. Well at the end of the season last year I couldn't get the quick connect off. I hit it with WD-40 every day for about a week with no luck of freeing it. My question is, is there a way to replace just the city water connection or do I have to replace the entire plate. My city and fresh water are on the same plate, it looks similar to this:









I would prefer to only have to replace the city connection but replacing the hole thing doesn't look difficult at all. If anyone has any ideas on freeing the quick connect it would be appreciate as well. Also if replacing the whole thing is my only option does anyone have any idea where to get the same plate with the same dimensions, the rough opening is framed out with aluminum so I can make the hole any bigger. Thanks for any help.

Brad


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Did you try to use two pair of channel-lock type pliers? Does your city water connector have a rubber grip ring on it? If it does you may need to remove it (slippage) to get a better grip on the brass ring of the connector. James


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

bradnjess said:


> I need some advice. I usually keep a brass (male) quick connect on the city water connection for easy drip free connection while camping. Well at the end of the season last year I couldn't get the quick connect off. I hit it with WD-40 every day for about a week with no luck of freeing it. My question is, is there a way to replace just the city water connection or do I have to replace the entire plate. My city and fresh water are on the same plate, it looks similar to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would be worth while to try anything to get the connection off, but my question is why do you need it off? Is it hurting anything to just keep it on there? As far as replacements, the answer as far as I could see is no you can't just replace one part of it. You should be able to get a replacement from the dealer or google the name of the company that made the connection. I did find it before but that was 2 years ago so I can't remember where or how much, but it shouldn't be hard to find the exact replacement. Good luck with getting things ready for the coming spring.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks, I did try channel locks and a pair of vice grips which is kind of how I got into this situation.







I was trying to get access to the screen to relieve the pressure from the lines when I winterized. When I cranked down the vice grips I squeezed the male end of the brass quick connect rendering it useless. I did find a replacement plate and the dimensions are right on except for the width of the inside measurements, its about a 1/2 inch off but I think I have that much play to work with. Thanks again.

Brad


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Maybe something like this would work!!!!! http://www.rvupgradestore.com/index.asp?Pa...amp;ProdID=2638 Taking the plate off and using the valve only


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

If you can get your hands on some dry ice, try to apply it at the connection for about 10-15 minutes. The cold will make the male threads get smaller and the female threads to grow larger, which should relieve some of the tension between the threads, making it easier to unscrew. (But be careful with the dry ice, as it is at least -40F. Do not handle it without substantial gloves or insulating material - the dry ice will burn your skin.) If that doesn't do the trick, you can try heat, but there is a lot of plastic there and you may wind up with more of a problem than you have now.

I'd say if the ice doesn't work, you'll have to replace the whole thing. The city water connection, itself, cannot be replaced because it is built so that it cannot be disassembled without destroying the plate it is mounted in. I already looked into this, due to the fact that my check valve will not seat properly and drips constantly when using the pump (which makes the pump cycle about every 15-20 minutes as the drip outside relieves system pressure).

I solved my problem by attaching a brass "Y" connector (used for connecting two garden hoses to one hose - found in any garden department) to the hose fitting and then closing the small ball valves to each "Y" outlet. That stops the flow from the drip. Otherwise, I'd have to replace the whole plate, containing the city water connection and the tank filler cap.

Hope the ice works! (But replacing the whole thing shouldn't be too expensive or difficult.)

Mike


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Another suggestion to prevent a repeat occurance is to make sure there is a good gasket that you are bottoming out on. If you thread it in until metals contact, it will be more difficult to remove. Also, you can use a little teflon tape to try to keep things lubricated for easy removal.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I broke mine when trying to fix your exact problem. Had to replace the whole unit.

Think it was around $25 and about 1 beer to complete.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks all. I think I'm just going to replace it. I found one in a catalogue that is the right dimensions and it appears that the screws will line up too. Next time I'll use a cheap plastic quick connect instead of a brass one.

Jim, the one I found is $30.00 and I'm pretty confident I can stretch it into at least a 2-3 beer project.









Brad


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

bradnjess said:


> Thanks all. I think I'm just going to replace it. I found one in a catalogue that is the right dimensions and it appears that the screws will line up too. Next time I'll use a cheap plastic quick connect instead of a brass one.
> 
> Jim, the one I found is $30.00 and I'm pretty confident *I can stretch it into at least a 2-3 beer project*.
> 
> ...


Sure...you probably should hang around with a beer and watch the caulk dry.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Depending upon the real estate around the existing hole, you might want to consider installing the water connection with the door. That way you can leave the QD on all the time and simply create a QD Blank to install when you need to relieve the pressure. I did something similar with my electrical connection and have really enjoyed the results.

City and Gravity Water Connections With Door

Installing a hatch is very, very simple. I consider this about a two beer mod.

Reverie


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Reverie said:


> Depending upon the real estate around the existing hole, you might want to consider installing the water connection with the door. That way you can leave the QD on all the time and simply create a QD Blank to install when you need to relieve the pressure. I did something similar with my electrical connection and have really enjoyed the results.
> 
> City and Gravity Water Connections With Door
> 
> ...


Are these 2 beers in addition to the 3 that were discussed earlier?








If so pehaps we could call it an even sixpack.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Are these 2 beers in addition to the 3 that were discussed earlier?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With all this, isn't it just about time to move to a nice Jack & Coke instead?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Are these 2 beers in addition to the 3 that were discussed earlier?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With all this, isn't it just about time to move to a nice Jack & Coke instead?








[/quote]

I think this is called inflation. But it is the type that is good!


----------

